# was brauche ich für dsl?

## user124

namd,

welche pakete muß man eigentlich installieren, um dsl nutzen zu können? momentan läuft mein gateway noch unter suse - sehr praktisch für die anderen rechner da man dort nur die als default gw die adresse des gateway angeben muß.

ich möchte dieses system aber auch auf gentoo umstellen (außerdem muß ich wahrscheinlich bei einem freund der demnächst auch dsl bekommt und gentoo nutzen will das gleiche machen) -- nur weiß ich wie gesagt nicht, was ich alles brauche (und ist das gateway mal platt isses halt platt   :Shocked:  )

gruß, user124

----------

## schnebeck

Hi!

Bin auch noch ein junger Gentoo-Nutzer (etwa seit 24 Std) und auch gerade am Migrieren.

Ich bevorzuge DSL Kernel-2.4 (pppoe aktivieren)

Dazu noch den gepatchten pppd-2.4.1

Ich habe dann den pppd klassisch in /etc/ppp/peer

die Verbindung adsl eingerichtet.

die Verbinding kann dann auf der Konsole erstmal mit 

pppd call adsl

aufgebaut werden.

Wenn man sich jetzt das /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 anschaut, sieht man, wenn man nahezu alle Variablen am Anfang löscht, kann das Script auch ein pppd call adsl ausführen.

wichtig!!

mtu auf 1412 setzen, sonst gehen einige Websites nicht:

z.B. www.spiegel.de

ifconfig eth0 mtu 1412

ifconfig ppp0 mtu 1412

solange Gentoo noch keine vollwertige ADSL-Unterstützung in /etc/init.d bietet bleibe ich bei dieser Lösung.

Ich hoffe, das war nicht zu kompakt beschrieben  :Very Happy:  ; wenn notwendig, kann ich auch den Aufbau der Dateien hier posten.

Bye

  Thorsten

----------

## maystorm

 *user124 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> welche pakete muß man eigentlich installieren, um dsl nutzen zu können?
> 
> 

 

Ich habe mir "ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz" und "rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz" gezogen, nach "/usr/portage/distfiles" kopiert und dann per 'emerge' installiert. Schnell noch mit 'adsl-setup' meinen Zugang konfiguriert und schon konnte ich per 'adsl-start' und 'adsl-stop' ins Internet und wieder raus.

----------

## user124

der rp-pppoe ist afaik eine userspace lösung (?) bringt das irgendwelche vor- oder nachteile? kann man damit 24/7 online sein, oder muß man nach einer zwangstrennung manuell nachstarten?

user124

----------

## maystorm

Es ist eine so genannte Userspace-Lösung, das stimmt, und soll daher mehr Performance fressen als "Kernel-mode PPPoE". Inwieweit das auf einer Workstation spürbar ist, weiss ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall hat mich das schnelle und unkomplizierte Setup begeistert: 3 oder 4 Fragen beantworten, und schon kann man eine Verbindung aufbauen! Wenn ich da an meine ISDN-Zeiten zurückdenke, der reinste Albtraum...

 *Quote:*   

> kann man damit 24/7 online sein, oder muß man nach einer zwangstrennung manuell nachstarten?

 

Sorry, da kann ich nix zu sagen. Vielleicht findest Du etwas dazu auf der Homepage: http://www.roaringpenguin.com/pppoe/

Sonst jemand hier im Forum?

----------

## user124

danke,

ich werde diese woche dann wohl mein gateway umstellen.. wird ein bissel dauern bis mein armer celli333 fertigkompiliert hat...

gruß, user124

----------

## The Stone

 *maystorm wrote:*   

>  *user124 wrote:*   
> 
> welche pakete muß man eigentlich installieren, um dsl nutzen zu können?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hallo,

 ja das habe ich auch probiert, so wie  es im englischsprachigen Forum beschrieben wird.

Bei mir kommt dann nach "emerge ppp" die Meldung:

Checking dependencies. Ok.

Try to connect to http://...

Try to connect to http://...

Cant connect

Aborting.

Hab inzwischen ne Menge ausprobiert, aber es funktioniert nicht, was läuft da bei mir falsch?

Warum versucht gentoo ständig sich die bereits vorhandenen Files aus dem Internet zu laden ?

Ich brauche ja erstmal die o.a. Files, um mich überhaupt einwählen zu können.

Ansonsten läuft meine Grundinstallation, komme aber jetzt nicht weiter.

Ciao 

Mick

----------

## user124

@the stone

ich glaube du hast da das henne-ei problem: kannst dich nicht ins inet verbinden weil kein pppoe installiert ist - kannst kein pppoe installieren weil keine verbindung ins inet möglich ist..

ich habe mir rp-pppoe gezogen bevor ich mein gateway neu aufgesetzt habe. ein einfaches kopieren der sourcen in /usr/portage/distfiles/ (rp-pppoe.x.y.z und pppd.x.y.z) und ein emerge rp-pppoe haben dann gereicht (plus mehrmaliges kompilieren des kernels bis ich alle benötigten module hatte   :Wink:  )

die konfiguration des rp-pppoe ist wirklich einfach ....

------------------------------------------

ps.: nur die härtesten werden steine   :Laughing: 

----------

## user124

so,

jetzt bin ich bei meim freund - und was ist? der spacko hat sich ein usb-dsl-modem andrehen lassen (1&1)

hat jemand erfahrung wie man das einbinden kann??

user124

----------

## The Stone

ich glaube du hast da das henne-ei problem: kannst dich nicht ins inet verbinden weil kein pppoe installiert ist - kannst kein pppoe installieren weil keine verbindung ins inet möglich ist..

ich habe mir rp-pppoe gezogen bevor ich mein gateway neu aufgesetzt habe. ein einfaches kopieren der sourcen in /usr/portage/distfiles/ (rp-pppoe.x.y.z und pppd.x.y.z) und ein emerge rp-pppoe haben dann gereicht (plus mehrmaliges kompilieren des kernels bis ich alle benötigten module hatte   :Wink:  )

die konfiguration des rp-pppoe ist wirklich einfach ....

Hoi ,

da hab ich mich wohl nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. 

Die ppp* und rp-pppoe* Files hatte ich mir sehr wohl vorher gezogen und auf CD gebrannt, ebenso in das Verzeichnis /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert.

Trotzdem , bei einem emerge ppp oder emerge rp-ppp wird nichts installiert, sondern aufs Internet zugegriffen, was natürlich nicht funktioniert.

 Kernel kompilieren hat funktioniert, grub ebenso, sitzte halt jetzt vor der Konsole und das wars.

Da die Installation bei anderen wohl funktioniert muss es wohl irgendeinen Trick geben, an irgendwas muss es ja liegen.

Falls das Problem natürlich gänzlich unbekannt ist , -> format c:, was ich schade fänd.

Vielleicht weiss ja doch noch jemand Rat.

Viele Grüsse

Mick

----------

## x000x

 *Quote:*   

> Falls das Problem natürlich gänzlich unbekannt ist , -> format c:, was ich schade fänd.
> 
> 

 

haqpedp501 root # format c:

bash: format: command not found

haqpedp501 root # 

hm... wenn das nicht mal als root geht ?! ...  :Confused: 

----------

## The Stone

 *x000x wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Falls das Problem natürlich gänzlich unbekannt ist , -> format c:, was ich schade fänd.
> 
>  
> 
> haqpedp501 root # format c:
> ...

 

Na unter DOS natürlich, aber schade das niemand weiss wie man emerge davon abhalten kann nur aufs Internet zuzugreifen, anstatt auf /usr/portage/distfiles...

Müsste doch irgendwie umzuleiten sein.

Tja, das war dann mein Ausflug ins Gentoo Reich.

Bye

----------

## x000x

 *The Stone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nur aufs Internet zuzugreifen, anstatt auf /usr/portage/distfiles...
> 
> Müsste doch irgendwie umzuleiten sein.
> ...

 

Hehe, habe es eben bei mir getestet, ohne Online zu sein, das funktioniert...

Was gibt emerge denn aus, wenn du "emerge -p rp-pppoe" eintippst?

PS: Du gibst viel zu schnell auf, das wird nicht das einzige "Problem" sein,

was bei "Linux" auf Dich zukommt.

----------

## The Stone

 *x000x wrote:*   

>  *The Stone wrote:*   
> 
> nur aufs Internet zuzugreifen, anstatt auf /usr/portage/distfiles...
> 
> Müsste doch irgendwie umzuleiten sein.
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> 

 

Hoi,

also, nachdem  ich ppp* und rp-ppoe* ins Verzeichnis /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert habe und nur einfach "emerge ppp" oder "emerge rp-ppoe" eingebe, kommt folgende Meldung:

Calculating dependencies ... done !

>>> emerge net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1-r8to/

>>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

       Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

=> /usr/portage/distfiles/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

Resolving http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz ...failed.

Host not found.

>>> Downloading http://www.uwaterloo.ca/.../ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

=> /usr/portage/distfiles/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

!!!Coulnt download ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz. Aborting

!!! emerge aborting on /usr/portage/net-dialup/ppp/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.ebuild

Er sucht irgendwie in .../net-dialup , sollte jedoch .../distfiles nehmen.

Wenn ich, wie Du vorgeschlagen hast "emerge -p ppp..." eingebe kommt ganz einfach:

These are the packages that i would energe in order 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild N] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4-r8to/

[ebuild N] net-dialup/rp-2.4.1-pppoe4-3.3to/

Laut Anleitung würde er diese Packages installieren, wenn ich es jedoch versuche ... s.o.

Würden würde er schon, nur mit dem Wollen haperts.

Tja, ein Linux-Neuling bin ich nicht, aber nach SuSe 8.0 hab ich die Schnauze einfach voll -sorry-  (kann ich mir ja gleich wieder Windows installieren) und bin hier gelandet.

Die Gentoo Philosophie reizt mich, aber wenns dann halt gar nicht mehr weitergeht, dann lieber SuSe, als Win, Gentoo wäre mir jedoch lieber.

Wäre schön, wenn Du das Problem lösen könntest und mir - und anderen - weiterhilfst.

Selbst Knoppix, obwohl "nur" von CD ist wesentlich (!) schneller und perfomanter als SuSe, Mandrake und RH.

Damit schreib ich grade und hab gentoo noch nicht gelöscht.

Hoffe, Dir fällt was dazu ein und so schnell geb ich nicht auf, sofern es noch jemanden gibt wie Dich, der weiterhilft *g.

Viele Grüsse uss Kölle (Korruptionsstadt Nr.1)

Mick

----------

## schnebeck

Hmm, dann machs dir doch nicht so schwer. Schaff dir etwas Platz am besten auf einer eigenen Partition, die du an "mnt/gentoo" einbindest. Dann gehst du mit Suse Online und machst eine chroot-Installation. Bis zum Reboot erbt diese die Onlineverbindung von SuSE.

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn du statt "emerge" "ebuild" verwendest, da kannst du doch zwischen den Installationsschritten unterscheiden (fetch, unpack,compile, install usw.)?

Wenn du mit Suse8 angefangen bist, dürfte Gentoo allerdings erstmal ein ziemlicher Kulturschock werden. Die Konfiguration findet praktisch ohne Hilfen a la yast direkt in den /etc-Verzeichnissen statt.

Also, Geduld - ich hatte dir angeboten, Details zu meiner adsl-Methode zu erklären. Wir können uns gerne man abends online verabreden und per irc oder webchat das durchkauen. Auch dafür empfiehlt sich die chroot-Methode 

Bye

  Thorsten

----------

## x000x

 *The Stone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hoffe, Dir fällt was dazu ein und so schnell geb ich nicht auf, sofern es noch jemanden gibt wie Dich, der weiterhilft *g.
> 
> Viele Grüsse uss Kölle (Korruptionsstadt Nr.1)
> ...

 

Naja, ich hoffe jedenfalls Dir weiterhelfen zu koennen; totzdem nochmal ne' Frage:

Hast Du wirklich die Dateien:

ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz

rp-pppoe-3.3.tar.gz

nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert ?

Eventuell ist Dein Portage tree nicht aktuell, es muesste dann mal einer

emerge rsync

fuer Dich durchfuehren und Dir seinen Tree zukommen lassen.

(??Gibst vieleicht auch irgendwo zu downen??)

oder nimmst einfach das Angebot von 

```
schnebeck
```

 an  :Wink: 

was nicht heissen soll, das ich aufgebe ...

gez. Peter

----------

## Beforegod

hmm..

hast Du die Dateien auch so benannt ..

es nützt nix wenn Du das paket ppp-2.4.1.tgz hast, er aber nach ppp-2.4.1-rp-pppoe.tgz sucht!

Und natürlich checken ob es im Verzeichnis /usr/portage/distfiles liegt!

Ujnd ganz zur not sollte es eine einfaches kompilieren tun und mit emerge -i ppp rp-pppoe

Du kannst danach immer noch die ppp Sachen nachinstallieren wenns dann geht!

----------

## maystorm

 *The Stone wrote:*   

> also, nachdem  ich ppp* und rp-ppoe* ins Verzeichnis /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert habe und nur einfach "emerge ppp" oder "emerge rp-ppoe" eingebe, kommt folgende Meldung:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ... done !
> 
> >>> emerge net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1-r8to/
> ...

 

Tja, was gibt denn das Kommando 'ls -la /usr/portage/distfiles' aus?

Die Bildschirmausgabe deutet darauf hin, dass der Tarball 'ppp-2.4.1-pppoe4.tgz' eben nicht in genanntem Verzeichnis liegt...

----------

## The Stone

[quote="schnebeck"]Hmm, dann machs dir doch nicht so schwer. Schaff dir etwas Platz am besten auf einer eigenen Partition, die du an "mnt/gentoo" einbindest. Dann gehst du mit Suse Online und machst eine chroot-Installation. Bis zum Reboot erbt diese die Onlineverbindung von SuSE.

Hat geklappt, zwar nicht mit SuSe, sondern mit Knoppix-live-cd.

War total Problemlos, weiss zwar nicht, wie das mit dem "Vererben" funktioniert, hat aber funktioniert, erstaunlich.

Vielen Dank auch für den Tip.

Wenn du mit Suse8 angefangen bist, dürfte Gentoo allerdings erstmal ein ziemlicher Kulturschock werden. Die Konfiguration findet praktisch ohne Hilfen a la yast direkt in den /etc-Verzeichnissen statt.

Angefangen hab ich mit SuSe6.0, der "Kulturschock" kam spätestens mit SuSe8.0.

Viele Grüsse 

Mick

 *Quote:*   

> 

  *Quote:*   

> 

 

----------

## The Stone

 *maystorm wrote:*   

>  *The Stone wrote:*   also, nachdem  ich ppp* und rp-ppoe* ins Verzeichnis /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert habe und nur einfach "emerge ppp" oder "emerge rp-ppoe" eingebe, kommt folgende Meldung:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ... done !
> 
> >>> emerge net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1-r8to/
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> 

 

Hi,

die Dateien sind eindeutig in den richtigen Verzeichnissen, die Bildschirmausgabe erfolgt jedoch trotzdem so, wie angegeben.

Irgendwie gibt es dafür wohl keine Lösung .

Funktioniert hat es nur mit dem Tip von "schnebek", Vererbung s.o., wobei ich dann bei der Installation über adsl online war und die entsprechenden Files runtergeladen wurden.

Grundkonfiguration abgeschlossen, adsl-setup funktioniert, reboot über grub und komme auch auf der Konsole raus. 

Jetzt hab ich aber Probleme mit der Netzwerkkarte, wird nicht mehr erkannt.

Sowohl über modprobe, als auch beim Booten des Kernels wird die Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt, mit den entsprechenden Fehlermeldungen, obwohl ich meine Realtek8139too in den Kernel mit eingebunden habe.

Also erst hat emerge ppp nicht funktioniert, aber die Netzwerkkarte, nach der "Vererbung"  funktionieren zwar die adsl Treiber, die Netzwerkkarte jedoch nicht mehr.

Ähnliche Probleme hatte ich schon bei Debian und FreeBSD, es funktionierte immer nur eines von Beiden, niemand wusste Antwort.

Vielleicht hab ich Schei... an den Fingern (sorry).

Eine Ex-Freundin hatte 3 Jahre ohne Probleme Win98SE auf ihrem Rechner laufen, bis ich unter Winamp mal ein paar mp3s laufen lassen wollte --> kompletter Systemcrash --> Neuinstallation war notwendig.

Über die anschliessende Beziehungskrise möchte ich nicht berichten.

Ebenso gibt mir der Kernel die Fehlermeldung aus, dass Gentoo "DEVFS-support" unterstützen würde, ich dies jedoch nicht eigebunden hätte.

Ich finde das alles nicht mehr unbedingt sonderlich logisch, obwohl ich als Elektroingenieur logisches Denken gewohnt bin, sende wohl schlechte "Schwingungen" aus oder sowas.

Weitere Hilfe ist ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Vielen Dank für alle Kommentare und Hilfestellungen, bin ja einen Schritt weitergekommen.

Schönes WE

Mick

----------

## maystorm

 *The Stone wrote:*   

> Jetzt hab ich aber Probleme mit der Netzwerkkarte, wird nicht mehr erkannt.
> 
> Sowohl über modprobe, als auch beim Booten des Kernels wird die Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt, mit den entsprechenden Fehlermeldungen, obwohl ich meine Realtek8139too in den Kernel mit eingebunden habe.

 

Poste doch mal die 'entsprechenden Fehlermeldungen'. Hast Du die Treiber für die Karte denn als Modul oder direkt in den Kernel gelinkt?

Frage am Rande: kommst Du denn grundsätzlich schon mit dem eigenen Kompilieren des Linux-Kernels klar, oder ist das doch eher noch ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln für Dich? Davon hängen die weiteren Fragestellungen ab, daher ehrlich sein!   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ebenso gibt mir der Kernel die Fehlermeldung aus, dass Gentoo "DEVFS-support" unterstützen würde, ich dies jedoch nicht eigebunden hätte.

 

Auch hier bitte die genaue Fehlermeldung posten. Wir müssen unterscheiden zwischen Kernel-Meldungen und Meldungen, die die Gentoo-Init-Scripts ausspucken.

----------

## The Stone

 *Quote:*   

>  Hast Du die Treiber für die Karte denn als Modul oder direkt in den Kernel gelinkt?

 

Also ich hatte den Treiber direkt in den Kernel gelinkt.

Aufgrund Deiner Anmerkung habe ich es jetzt mal mit ner modularen Einbindung versucht, scheint zu klappen, obwohl ich jetzt nicht weiss, warum dies so ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Frage am Rande: kommst Du denn grundsätzlich schon mit dem eigenen Kompilieren des Linux-Kernels klar, oder ist das doch eher noch ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln für Dich? Davon hängen die weiteren Fragestellungen ab, daher ehrlich sein!   

 

Unter SuSe 6.0 musste man den Kernel neu kompilieren, später wars nicht mehr nötig, hatte nie Probleme damit.

Aber warum scheint es so zu sein, dass manche Funktionen per Modul eingebunden werden müssen ?

Meines Wissenstands nach ist der Unterschied, dass nicht so häufig benutzte Funktionen per Modul eingebunden werden, um den Kernel möglichst "schlank" zu halten.

Ist wohl nicht so, oder ist dies eine Besonderheit von Gentoo ?

In jedem Fall sehr spannend.

 *Quote:*   

> Ebenso gibt mir der Kernel die Fehlermeldung aus, dass Gentoo "DEVFS-support" unterstützen würde, ich dies jedoch nicht eigebunden hätte.

 

Problem ist gelöst.

 *Quote:*   

> Auch hier bitte die genaue Fehlermeldung posten. Wir müssen unterscheiden zwischen Kernel-Meldungen und Meldungen, die die Gentoo-Init-Scripts ausspucken.

 

Nach der Grundinstallation und booten von Harddisk über Grub (funktioniert alles problemlos) bekomme ich jetzt die Kernel-Bootmeldung:

<<Bringing eth0 up

    Failed to bring eth0 up

    Error: Problem starting needed services

    "netmount" was not startet <<<

Ein 

<<modprobe 8139too

   dhcpcd eth0<< 

bringt jetzt keine Fehlermeldung mehr.

und ein 

<<ifconfig -a :

eth0    Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr.0:50:BA:53

           BROADCAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

           collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

           RX bytes:0 (0,0 b) TX bytes:2360 (2.3kb)

           Interrupt:11 base adress:0xf000

Io        Link encap:Local Loopback

            inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

            UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

            RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

            TX  packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

            collision:0 txqueuelen:0

            RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Das sagt mir nicht viel, irgendwie scheint er eth0 aber doch zu finden, oder ?

Was läuft falsch ?

Viele Grüsse 

Mick

----------

## maystorm

Um Deine Netzwerkkarte für DSL zu nutzen, darfst Du die Anweisungen im Kapitel "5.Configure installation networking" der Gentoo Installation Instructions (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/build.xml#doc_chap5) nicht durchführen, also kein dhcpd eth0 und so'n Zeugs.

Für die Kombo pppd / rp-pppoe müssen lediglich die Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte zur Verfügung stehen (entweder direkt in den Kernel gelinkt oder per Modul), den Rest erledigen dann die adsl-* Scripts.

Alles, was in den Installation Instructions geschrieben steht, bezieht sich auf ein statisches LAN; der Dialup-DSL-Zugang wird hier leider nicht erwähnt und bedarf etwas anderer Vorgehensweise.

----------

## The Stone

 *maystorm wrote:*   

> Um Deine Netzwerkkarte für DSL zu nutzen, darfst Du die Anweisungen im Kapitel "5.Configure installation networking" der Gentoo Installation Instructions (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/build.xml#doc_chap5) nicht durchführen, also kein dhcpd eth0 und so'n Zeugs.
> 
> Für die Kombo pppd / rp-pppoe müssen lediglich die Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte zur Verfügung stehen (entweder direkt in den Kernel gelinkt oder per Modul), den Rest erledigen dann die adsl-* Scripts.
> 
> Alles, was in den Installation Instructions geschrieben steht, bezieht sich auf ein statisches LAN; der Dialup-DSL-Zugang wird hier leider nicht erwähnt und bedarf etwas anderer Vorgehensweise.

  *Quote:*   

> 

 

Hoi,

klingt logisch, ich hab es jetzt so gemacht, wie Du es beschrieben hast, und , Voila, es funktioniert alles.

Der Kernel bootet ohne Fehlermeldung und ich komme sauber auf der Konsole raus, jetzt kanns weitergehen.

Viele thx

Mick

----------

## atze

Ähm, ich habe mein DSL-Zugang über einen Switch -> DSL realisiert und da ich nicht der Einzige im Netz bin muss ich eine statische IP haben (kein DHCP  :Sad:  ) ... Was soll ich tun? Ich habe mein Netzwerk bereits konfiguriert und versuche vergebens ins Netz zu kommen  :Sad: 

Hab "emerge rp-pppoe" oder so gemacht und versucht irgendwas auf die Beine zu stellen. Geklappt hat's net und da habe ich das Packet von http://www.gentoo.de herunter geladen. Mit den "T-Online" scripten geht es auch ganz gut ... naja, es wird zumindest gestartet ... danach passiert aber nix mehr  :Sad:  "ping" geht net, weil er die Namen nicht auflösen kann.

Gibt es einen allgemeinen Guid, der im detail beschreibt, was gemacht werde muss um DSL zum laufen zu bringen???

Mfg

Atze

----------

## maystorm

@atze:

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass Dein Rechner, mit dem Du ins Internet willst, nicht direkt mit dem DSL-Modem verbunden ist, sondern dass er zusammen mit weiteren Rechnern an einem Switch hängt? Und dieser Switch baut die DSL-Verbindung auf?

----------

